# Cpt 52224



## tkeeton7885 (Jul 11, 2008)

Our urologist performs laser fulguration (CPT 52224) in the office setting. Would it be appropriate to also bill for the Holmium laser in addition to the procedure? Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Jul 11, 2008)

There are additional RVU's allowed for the physician when this procedure is done in the office versus a facility.  The additional monies that he receives is to offset the equipment and supplies used for office based procedure.

If he does it in the office the RVU's are 31.13...When he does it at a facility they are only 4.74.


----------



## zaidaaquino (Jul 11, 2008)

What code are you using for the Holmium laser?

Zaida


----------



## tkeeton7885 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have not previously billed for the laser.  I assumed it was bundled into the procedure, however, I wanted to verify my assumption!


----------



## seggman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Holmium Laser*

The code to use for a holmium laser of the ureter is CPT code 52353. Can anyone verify this?


----------

